# RIMPAC 2012



## HammockUSA (4 Jul 2012)

Hello all. I am currently in the US Navy stationed out of Pearl Harbor Hawaii. Well, its time for another RIMPAC. My questions to all of the Canadian Navy is what is it you like to trade for Canadian goods. you know what i mean, some countries like to trade different coins, rums, hats, stuff like that. I would just like to know what i can take over to a Canadian ship which is already here that they would enjoy rather then just getting the same types of things from all the ships here on the water front. Please let me know and thank you for your help.


----------



## HammockUSA (4 Jul 2012)

C'mon Guys, got 7 reviews and counting, but no answers, please help me out here. Any Active Duty Navy please answer up. Thank you.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jul 2012)

HammockUSA said:
			
		

> C'mon Guys, got 7 reviews and counting, but no answers, please help me out here. Any Active Duty Navy please answer up. Thank you.



Its 0430 eastern, even on the west coast its 0130. Doubt you're gonna get any answers right now.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2012)

:nod:  Remember that there are some very large time zone differences involved here.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Jul 2012)

HammockUSA said:
			
		

> Hello all. I am currently in the US Navy stationed out of Pearl Harbor Hawaii. Well, its time for another RIMPAC. My questions to all of the Canadian Navy is what is it you like to trade for Canadian goods. you know what i mean, some countries like to trade different coins, rums, hats, stuff like that. I would just like to know what i can take over to a Canadian ship which is already here that they would enjoy rather then just getting the same types of things from all the ships here on the water front. Please let me know and thank you for your help.



Ships hats, crest and coins all tend to be welcome additions to those that collect them so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jul 2012)

PACIFIC OCEAN (July 24, 2012) A Royal Canadian Air Force CC-150 Polaris air-to-air refueling aircraft from 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario, refuels Canadian CF-18 Hornets from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron in Bagotville, Quebec, over the Pacific Ocean during the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise. (Canadian Forces photo by MCpl Marc-Andre Gaudreault/Released)






OAHU ISLAND, Hawaii (July 24, 2012) A Royal Canadian Air Force CF-18 Hornet from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron in Bagotville, Quebec, flies along the Oahu Island during the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise. (Canadian Forces photo by MCpl Marc-Andre Gaudreault/Released)


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jul 2012)

Nice slideshow.

http://tinyurl.com/dyptqd6


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jul 2012)

A major US news network last week had a lengthy segment on US Allies participation on RIMPA 2012. It focused mainly on the Canadians and interviewed the Cdn Comd, a couple of officers and some 2PPCLI soldiers. Some of the voice overs where on board a Cdn ship.

As it was FOX News, probably nobody saw it.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jul 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> A major US news network last week had a lengthy segment on US Allies participation on RMPA 2012. It focused mainly on the Canadians and interviewed the Cdn Comd, a couple of officers and some 2PPCLI soldiers. Some of the voice overs where on board a Cdn ship.
> 
> As it was FOX News, probably nobody saw it.



 No one in Canada. ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jul 2012)

My point. Or nobody will admit it.

I believe FOX News requires extra dollars subscription from *all* Cdn TV providers. SUN News is in the same boat.

No one subscribes to FOX, yet very many criticize concurrent with complaining about the liberal media.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2012)

Canadian Army Warrant Officer Robby Fraser, a platoon warrant officer with Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, directs machine gun fire at a support by fire position during a platoon-size live-fire assault, July 22, as part of Rim of the Pacific 2012.






A Platoon Live-Fire exercise is conducted with members of the Canadian Army, among them the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (2 PPCLI)


----------



## Snakedoc (31 Jul 2012)

Some great pictures Tomahawk6! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2012)

> Sergeant Andrew Harris of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army directs troops during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012.









> Canadian Army Warrant Officer Robby Fraser, a platoon warrant officer with Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, directs machine gun fire at a support by fire position during a platoon-size live-fire assault, July 22, as part of Rim of the Pacific 2012.









> A Platoon Live-Fire exercise is conducted with members of the Canadian Army, among them the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (2 PPCLI)



Ready, set, RIMPAC: 2 PPCLI springs into action      - YouTube

2PPCLI & US Marines attack an enemy compound - RIMPAC 2012      - YouTube

2PPCLI practices Fast Rope Insertion      - YouTube

2PPCLI performs insertions while 1st Battalion 3rd Marines secure the beachhead - RIMPAC 2012      - YouTube

2PPCLI Day Two of Training      - YouTube

2PPCLI at RIMPAC 2012      - YouTube

Urban Combat Training RIMPAC 2012      - YouTube


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2012)

> Soldiers of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army advance on the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Corporal Jack Andrews (L) and members of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army advance towards the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Corporal Paul Skrypnyk of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army fires his weapon during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area, on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Soldiers of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army fire on the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Private Dvon Bradley (L) and Private Josh Nelson of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army advance towards the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Soldiers of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army advance on the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2012)

> Soldiers of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army run through smoke as they advance on the objective during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Soldiers of the 1st Platoon A Company of the Royal Canadian Army advance on the objective with an observer from the United States Maine Corps (L) during live fire training for the multi-national military exercise RIMPAC at Pohakuloa Training Area on the island of Hawaii July 22, 2012. *******/Hugh Gentry









> Major Stephen Davies, Officer Commanding A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Captain Benjamin Wong, Operations Captain for A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, copies a situation report (SITREP) during Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Corporal Daniel Fullerton from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Soldiers of the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conduct Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2012)

> Sapper Guillaume Cote from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Corporal Brandon Gorham from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Lieutenant Ryan Pridmore from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012









> Master Corporal Paul Skrypnyk from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conduct Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.


----------



## MikeL (4 Aug 2012)

> Corporal Devon Carson from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012









> Soldiers of the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conduct Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Master Corporal Paul Skrypnyk from the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.









> Soldiers of the Non-combatant Evacuation Operation unit, A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conduct Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Aug 2012)

Nice pics Skeletor.






Major Stephen Davies, Officer Commanding A Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry from Shilo, Manitoba, conducts Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT), at the Marine Corps Training Area Bellows (MCTAB), Waimanalo, Hawaii, on July 30 2012.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9UTl4GEzItM


----------



## M Feetham (14 Aug 2012)

Wicked cool pictures man, nice to see how the other half operates during these multinational exercises. 

Marc


----------

